# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Feiertage in Thailand 2012

## schiene

1.1.2012 Neujahrstag 

14.1.2012 Tag der Kinder 

23.1.2012 Chinesisches Neujahr (1. Tag)

7.2.2012 Makha Bucha-Tag

6.4.2012 Chakritag 

1.5.2012 Tag der Arbeit 

5.5.2012 Krönungstag 

5.5.2012 Visakha Bucha 

11.5.2012 Tag der königlichen Zeremonie des Pflügens 

1.7.2012 Feiertag 

3.7.2012 Asalaha Bucha 

4.7.2012 Khao Phansa (buddhistischer Fastentag) 

12.8.2012 Geburtstag der Königin 

23.10.2012 Chulalongkorntag 

28.11.2012 Loy Kratong-Fest

5.12.2012 Geburtstag des Königs 

10.12.2012 Tag der Verfassung

31.12.2012 Sylvester

----------


## maeeutik

Hallo "schiene",

habe ich da was überlesen oder Du vielleicht was vergessen in Deiner Feiertage-Listung für Thailand?

Wo finde ich den Hinweis auf das thailändische Neujahrsfest - Songkran?

mäeutik

----------


## schiene

Danke für die Info!!
Nachtrag:

13.04. - 17.04.2012 Songkran(thail.Neujahrsfest)

----------

